# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Đấu dây cho step Slo Syn của Mỹ

## toanho

Cho 6 dây và 8 dây



http://www.kollmorgen.com/uploadedFi.../400030010.pdf

Chưa kiểm chứng, bác nào thử rồi thì cho hay nhé

----------


## Gamo

Đấu đại đi bác?

----------

toanho

----------


## Nam CNC

đấu đại đi rồi rút ra kinh nghiệm , cùng lắm tèo cái drive thôi chứ gì dữ vậy , em cũng nướng vài cái rồi .

----------

toanho

----------


## toanho

Vậy là vụ tèo driver là có thiệt à. Để em lấy driver TQ thử   :Smile:

----------


## saudau

> Vậy là vụ tèo driver là có thiệt à. Để em lấy driver TQ thử


Tèo thiệt đó a. E vọc phá bị tèo quoài nè. Bởi vậy toàn phá vs driver bèo của chị na thui.

----------


## Nam CNC

tèo drive chỉ khi nào 2 dây của 1 cuộn dây khi đang đấu nối drive chạm nhau thôi , do đó tốt nhất dùng domino đấu nối để test sẽ an toàn hơn , dùng cầu chì phí trước có A thấp thêm 1 tầng bảo vệ .... còn đấu sai thì động cơ cà giật thôi chứ chẳng có sao.

----------

toanho

----------


## CKD

Phần lớn driver bóc hói là do người dùng cẩu thả.
Không ngắt điện mà cứ lắp lắp, tháo tháo, chọt chọt vào mạch và các switch.

----------

toanho

----------


## Nam CNC

chú nói hay quá có ai đụng tới món này mà không nướng vài cái drive ??? tui thì không nhớ chắc đủ 10 ngón rồi hehehehe.

----------


## Gamo

Driver xịn coi dzậy khó tèo lắm, các bác làm cho nó tèo cũng thuộc hàng thượng thừa rồi.

Quan điểm em là:
1. Rút điện trước khi cắm
2. Cắm xong kiểm tra dây nhợ xem đúng chỗ chưa. Hôm trước em cầm ngược con IM805, đấu nhầm 30V vào chỗ 5V, lạ là nó ko sao cả.
3. Dây ra step có bị chập thì cũng chưa chắc cháy ngay đâu trừ khi driver dỏm quá thôi do các driver thường bên trong có hạn dòng.

----------


## toanho

> Driver xịn coi dzậy khó tèo lắm, các bác làm cho nó tèo cũng thuộc hàng thượng thừa rồi.
> 
> Quan điểm em là:
> 1. Rút điện trước khi cắm
> 2. Cắm xong kiểm tra dây nhợ xem đúng chỗ chưa. Hôm trước em cầm ngược con IM805, đấu nhầm 30V vào chỗ 5V, lạ là nó ko sao cả.
> 3. Dây ra step có bị chập thì cũng chưa chắc cháy ngay đâu trừ khi driver dỏm quá thôi do các driver thường bên trong có hạn dòng.


Bác nói em thấy rất đúng theo trãi nghiệm của em:
1. Hôm rồi đấu lộn nguồn 30V vào cái BOB chổ nguồn 5V cả hệ thống tắt ngúm. tháo ra đo lại mới biết lộn , đấu lại đúng nguồn hệ thống chạy lại như bình thường.
2. Hôm rồi cắt cáp lơ ngơ sao mà 1 lỏi cáp văng vào con IM483 nẹt lửa lung tung, tắt nguồn, lấy bình xịt hơi vệ sinh xong chạy lại bình thường.

----------


## saudau

> Phần lớn driver bóc hói là do người dùng cẩu thả.
> Không ngắt điện mà cứ lắp lắp, tháo tháo, chọt chọt vào mạch và các switch.


Cụ này nhắc lại nổi đau.

----------


## khangscc

> Cụ này nhắc lại nổi đau.


Nỗi đau của cụ làm em được một con IM483 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

